# Flights In for BVI Charter - St. Thomas or Tortola?



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi all, I am ready to pull the trigger for a trip in late June 2010 (thanks saildoggie). I am looking at flights in and out of the BVIs and I noticed that flying in to St Thomas saves about $200 per seat. I was told there is a ferry that brings you to Sopers Hole, so it should work. 

My question is: What do you all usually do? Fly in to Tortola and take the long ride or come into St. Thomas?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

*My vote - St Thomas*

We fly into St Thomas. Cheaper flights, better timing/connections for us and we feel like our vacation starts the minute we land in STT. Ferrys run roughly every 30-45 min, so never a problem to catch one, and if you come in too late to catch the ferry, then a hotel in St Thomas is not such a bad thing either.

If you're doing a Voyage charter (I'm guessing because the the Saildoggie mention) then STT to BVI via ferry to Sopher's Hole is the best bet.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Great info. Thanks MMR. 

Monte - we're hoping to do the same as you guys next summer. If you see an out of control Bene or Jene coming at you - bear off fast.


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

We've done both. In all honesty, I think it's a toss up. STT is cheaper, but then you've got to pay for the ferry. Also, some of the inbound flights to STT cut it pretty close on getting the last ferry of the day, so you might have to spend the night in St. Thomas. Not that that's necessarily a bad thing--any excuse for a meal at Cuzzin's is a good thing in my book. You've got a lot more flight choices into STT. For EIS, you're pretty much going through San Juan or Antigua.

I suspect I will alternate, just to be different. If it were my first trip, I'd pick STT or EIS based on which flights worked better for my schedule. I've generally sailed with The Moorings in Roadtown, which is marginally closer to EIS than Soper's Hole. If you are chartering from someone closer to the west end of Tortola, then STT and a ferry is a pretty clear win.

If you do go the STT route, pay attention to where the ferrys are starting and ending. On our last Moorings sail, we got a ferry from Charlotte Amalie direct to Roadtown. CA is only about 15 minutes from the airport. If you leave from Red Hook, you've got a pretty long taxi ride to the ferry terminal. On the Tortola side, Soper's Hole is not so convenient if you are sailing out of Roadtown, but great for points west.

If you take a ferry from CA, there's a very good bar/restaurant upstairs at the CA ferry terminal. Their Ginger Beer is home made and unfiltered, so If you are into that, I highly recommend one--or even better, a Dark and Stormy.

One final tidbit: We had to wait in a pretty long line for C&E at the Roadtown ferry dock last time. In the sun.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Bill 

we've come in the day before to St Thomas, just in case the US side of air connections are jumbled. No rushing and like MS Chuckles, the vacation starts when we leave the house...

ALl the best and enjoy, we like the local made pina coladas, never had a bad one on the islands...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I flew into Tortola last time, and don't plan on doing it again. Had issues with flight times, arrival times, it just was a mess!

Jason


----------



## lzjay (Jun 23, 2009)

Will let you know how it goes as we have boat chartered for 2 weeks starting Nov. 1st. 
Part of the crew is flying into Road Town the night before, cost savings of airline tickets flying Friday was cheap enough to pay for room, meals & drinks with money & time left over for shopping (keeps the wives happy). Sleep aboard Sat allows time for all the crew to arrive and provision before charter begins on Sunday. Has worked well in the past and with charters down they thru in the sleepover for free!!!!!! I like that word.

fair winds
jay


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

St Thomas it almost always the better point to enter on a cost basis. Beef Island get you on Tortola faster but typically that is through PR and you want to avoid that place if possible.

Problem with STT that time of years is that is outside the normal "Tourist" season and most Ferry's stop around 5. Best to arrange flights that will arrive at STT by 3:00. While the Ferry dock you will want is near by... delays in getting a taxi out is typical as they fill the vans to max capacity before they send them out. Make sure your driver knows WHICH Ferry dock your going to or you could end up in Red Hook.

If you do have to stay in St. Thomas overnight... take care. Many locations are less than safe including the area around the ferry docks in Charlotte Amalie. Some "resort" area may be safer and typically not much more expensive. You may even want to consider spending the night on St. John and take the morning ferry to either Road Town or West End.


----------



## Skipper519 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Ferry Schedule*

I flew into CA a few years ago and caught a ferry to Tortola. Unfortunately, my flight was delayed and I arrived in Charlotte Amalie after my planned ferry had left. I stopped by the tourist station in the airport and got the published schedule and asked for any changes. No problem I had just enough time to catch the last ferry. Unfortunately, when my taxi arrived at the ferry dock it had departed 15 minutes ago (25 minutes ahead of schedule). I then tried to catch the last ferry at Red Hook only to miss that one also. After discussions with the taxi driver I learned that the ferry schedule is a lot like the "code of the pirates" more of a guideline than actual rules. I wound up spending the night on CA and had a great time. I am not stating a preference just a heads up on a possible situation. Good luck and have a great time.


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

"Code of the Pirates" is about right for the ferry schedule. There's lots of rivalry between ferry companies, and they will intentionally vary the schedule to mess each other up. It's best to be flexible in both directions. For example, we don't usually buy round trip tickets, because you never know if the ferry you come back on will be the company you expected.

They're also pretty aggressive about grabbing your bags and trying to get you on their particular ferry. If someone tries to get you onto a particular ferry, make sure you ask _very_ specific questions about the routing if you care one way or another.

OTOH, the adventure is part of the fun.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I've been sailing in the BVI regularly for 30 years. Every few years I fly into STT and take the ferry which reminds me why I dislike it so, then I go back to flying into EIS. I like getting the travel over with and onto the boat. That's when MY holiday starts - with feet on the boat.


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

*STT Hotels*

We usually stay at Emerald Beach Resort when we have to "lay over" in St Thomas. Price is reasonable, location on Lindbergh Bay between airport and ferry terminal makes it an easy stop and the beach, rooms and food are perfect for Vacation DAY ONE!

Welcome to Emerald Beach Resort in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands

We've also stayed at the sister property just down the beach, Carib Beach. We ended up there once when our flight was delayed 4 hrs in Miami and we missed the ferry. Our cab driver got us rooms at 10pm, a life saver! Again, reasonable price, ok to good food. Rooms were clean but definitely second tier. Welcome to The Best Western Carib Beach Resort in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands

Both are Best Western properties. If you stay at Carib, you have privileges at Emerald Beach...

5 min from Airport; 15 min from Ferry Terminal.


----------



## Ladyhawke2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Flights to Tortola or St. Thomas*

I've done both and find the flight to St. Thomas easier...and the ferry ride to Roadtown a nice experience. Not sure if there is a big difference in overall cost. My experience in flying into Tortola is not a great one...constantly lost luggage....and sitting around the dock waiting for the luggage to arrive is certainly not the best way to spend your 1st day.


----------



## ScituateMan (Jun 22, 2008)

I am doing the same think in May 2010. Plan on going to St. Thomas before Tortola for the price saving. However, looking online I only see ferries that leave a few times per day. Do you know where I can find information about the ferry that leaves every 40 minutes or so?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

This site is pretty accurate. Once you have selected a line, go to the ferry operator's site and reconfirm the schedule. Then, shortly before your trip, call them to get their current schedule. Then arrived and expect a somewhat different one; this is the ferry companies' way of saying "Welcome to ilon time".


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

If you get in touch with Marjorie at Island Magic - subsidary of Smith's Ferry, she will set you up with a pickup at the airport and transit directly to the dock in Charlotte Amalie.

I've used her assistance many times and find it very helpful. On the last few trips, they've actually held the ferry at the dock for a few minutes while we made our way from the airport.

Send here an email to [email protected] or call her at 3407757292

Tell her Greg Murphy said Hi.


----------



## ScituateMan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

I use AA FF Miles so flying into EIS is the best for us.

In response to others that mention when their vacation starts, I say, the day we book our next charter!


----------



## lzjay (Jun 23, 2009)

Just back from 2 weeks in paradise, man is hard to look at snow!
Part of the crew flew into Tortola the rest ferried over from St. Thomas. If you plan to ferry over allow at least 3 hrs. transit time because if the ferry is not full you sit on the dock & wait for the next ferry. Had friends that took the taxi to Sopers to catch the early ferry, we picked up the later one out of Road Town and was diverted over to Soper's to pick up 30+ people off the dock. They tied the two ferries together and transferred us all onto one to fill it up, had a nice long chat with them on the way over to St. Thomas. 
Time you add up taxi's & ferry price may be a push, schedule will probably rule for us from now on.


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

Izjay... you are overlooking the major down side of the Flights to and out of Tortola... few of them and almost all have to go through PR which is a pain and long delays. With St Thomas the flights are far more direct and you don't have to drag your luggage miles between the small plane terminal in PR to where the real aircraft are located. 

I typically have gone into and out of Tortola via St Thomas 2 to 3 times a year for the past 3+ years and have never had the type problems you encountered but in the islands things do happen often with out apparent reason.


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

RealityCheck said:


> Izjay... you are overlooking the major down side of the Flights to and out of Tortola... few of them and almost all have to go through PR which is a pain and long delays. With St Thomas the flights are far more direct and you don't have to drag your luggage miles between the small plane terminal in PR to where the real aircraft are located.
> 
> I typically have gone into and out of Tortola via St Thomas 2 to 3 times a year for the past 3+ years and have never had the type problems you encountered but in the islands things do happen often with out apparent reason.


I keep hearing people complain about SJU, but my experience there has not been that bad. I _never_ want to go through C&I at MIA on a Sunday afternoon again. OTOH, if you fly from St. Thomas to a US destination you do C&I at the origin and arrive on the continent as if it were a domestic flight.


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

bacampbe said:


> I keep hearing people complain about SJU, but my experience there has not been that bad. . . ..


Only time we've ever missed connecting flights into BVI was through SJU. We had a 4 hr connection window and missed it because it took the ground crew 3.5 hrs to unload our bags so we could walk them through to the other flight. There were 6 in our party that time - and a lot of frustrated folks. STT route has worked a lot smoother for us, even with the MIA connection....

But hey, far be it from me to discourage anyone from adventure!!!!


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi all, I forgot that I started this thread a long time ago. As a first timer I decided to do the ST route utilizing the ferry. Should be a blast, we have a 440 PP cat from Voyage charters with 6 people.

MMR, how do you like your Gemini? I was considering looking at one of those, as I like the room and stablility compared to my 30' mono.

Thanks everybody for the great input. 
Bill


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

Love our Gemini! We spend tons more time on the water since we got her.

Who did you work with at Voyage? We know the folks in the Annapolis sales office....


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

Having made the trip down many many times, into both EIS and St Thomas, we have had difficult trips both ways, and nice trips both ways. Flying from anywhere except the East Coast, it is impossible to comfortably make the trip in one day, and get onto the boat at anything like a reasonable hour. Therefore, we no longer try. Our preferred routing is to get into San Juan in the evening. Not the last flight in of the day, but, evening. There is a pleasant motel in the terminal in San Juan. (Lat trip it was a Best Western, but it seems to change frequently). We spend the night in the motel, and then catch the first flight out the next morning, to EIS. You arrive at the marina in mid morning, refreshed, ready to go, etc. The motel usually puts out a hospitality spread in the evening, and a decent continental breakfast in the morning, so you won't dine elegantly, but the convenience is nice. You do have to hump your own bags up to the room, and back down in the morning. Added bonus is that C&I people sometimes grumpy at the end of a day, but in the morning, they always seem able to summon a smile.
The really important (and so far unmentioned) observation on this thread is that you really must make at least two trips (after all single observations have no valid scientific validity) to the BVI using each route (total 4 trips) so that you may report back to us on the best way. W all must make some sacrifice for the sake of science and accuracy must we not?


----------



## lzjay (Jun 23, 2009)

How easily we forget the real important things in life, thank you for setting me straight. For the sake of science I will make the sacrifice and may a painkiller or two soften the blow.


----------

